# Review: Acebeam L16: XHP35 HI, 2000 lumens, 603 meters, 1 x IMR18650; (beam)shots



## kj75 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mostly, when you were looking for a single 18650-flashlight, you could pick one out of these:

1. A flashlight with 1000 up to 2000 lumens and a broad or mixed beam, powered by a bigger XM-L or XHP-emitter; 

2. A flashlight with narrow and far reaching beam, less lumens and powered by a tiny XP-L HI or an equal emitter.

But the next generation LEDS like XHP35 HI can give both lumens and throw; this is good news for those who look for a tactical light and want more overall power. The new Acebeam L16 is a rechargeable flashlight that is equipped by a bulb of the latest generation. In this review I’ll show you the details of this light, share my opinion about it, and will show you have the XHP35 HI performs against XPL-HI. Special thanks here to Acebeam.de that sells the Acebeam-collection and shipped the light to me. Let’s have a look at the Acebeam L16!

*a tactical light of the next generation

*






*pocket-sized and rechargeable

*





*powered by a flat XHP35 HI LED
*





*has big output to its size
*





*and also a far reaching beam
*





*To start with, the features and specifications here, given by Acebeam:
*
*• LED: Cree XHP35 Hi Max 2000 lumens output using 1*18650 *
*• Working voltage: 3V to 6V*
*• Max runtime: 500 hours *
*• Max beam distance: 603 meters.*
*• Peak beam intensity: 90800cd*
*• Impact resistant under water: 1.2 meters.*
*• Waterproof to IPX8 standard,2M *
*• Aircraft grade aluminum body structure.*
*• Premium type III hard anodized anti-abrasive finish. *
*• Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating.*
*• Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use*
*• Smooth reflector for max light output*
*• Tactical knurling for firm grip.*
*• Streamlined body design.*
*• Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max per-formance and long run time;*
*•Specially designed for military, Law Enforcement, Self-defense, Hunting ,Search & Rescue and Outdoor activities.*
*• Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety*


*The dimensions:
*
*• Length: 6.1” (155mm)*
*• Head Diameter: 1.6”(40mm)*
*• Tube Diameter: 1.0” (25.4mm)*
*• Weight: 4.5oz (128g)(without battery)*
*And the output specs:
*






*Unboxing:
*
Same like earlier Acebeam-lights that came in, the L16 comes in a nice and well-designed sturdy box. Main color is light-brown, prints are in orange and black. On the box some information about applications that can the light be used for, the color and the tint. I got the cool-white one. When we lift the cover we see the light hidden in the holster and some accessories, spare-parts and cards around it. This is a proper box, the manufacturer took care of this. Inside we find all what’s needed to use and to feed the light. Also a spare-button is in, good job! The warranty card that looks and feels like a credit card, the branded seals around the spare-parts and the gold-plated plugs of the charging-cable give a luxury look to the contents. So, a complete, nice looking and sturdy package; nothing to complain about here. Scroll down for some pictures about the carton and the unboxing! 

*the well-known and nice-looking Acebeam-box 

*





*main color is light-brown
*





*prints are in orange and black
*





*the light is hidden in the holster, the accessories put around it
*





*unboxed: the light, battery, holster, charging-cable, warranty card, manual and spare parts 
*





*Impressions:
*
The Acebeam L16 is easily recognizable as a tactical light. It’s not the smallest in its class, let's say a mid-sized single 18650-flashlight. The L16 comes in matte-black color with light-grey bezel and some silver accents. Like other Acebeam-lights I earlier tried out, this L16 is a good-looking light. It’s little heavy, but feels like a high-quality product. The anodizing is done well, I couldn’t detect defects on this. Even the engraving is clear and well-aligned. The light has a big and long head in relation to the tube. This is due to the deep reflector, but also to avoid that this compact light will be overheated very soon. The anti-rolling design is excellent, also thanks to the tactical ring this light will not roll of the table. At the head, that has deep fins for good cooling, we see also the silver power button and the USB-charging port. The micro-USB port is protected by rubber cover that shuts it up well: A “popping” sound can be heard when you discover the port. Next to the port we see a tiny indicator, that’s meant to inform you about the lights’ status when it will be charged. The body has a fine-grained pineapple texture that gives very good grip. The big clip, that is one of the strongest I met before, showed some defects at the anodizing. The tail-cap has its own looks and style, which I really like. Like most tactical torches, the L16 can’t tailstand. When we open the light (both head and cap can be removed), the threads run smooth and were slightly greased. On the other hand, a rechargeable flashlight doesn’t need to be opened several times a week. But inside the head, tube and cap it looks well-finished: Gold-plated springs, no sharp parts, neither glue or solder rests. In the light we find a Acebeam-branded IMR-cell with button top. Looking into the head we see a clean and coated lens, and a deep, smooth, and defect-free reflector. The flat XHP35 HI LED wasn’t perfectly centered at my testing-light; but I did not see anything about this back in the profile. So, no big issue here, but it could be done better. My overall impression about the L16 is a good one: A well constructed and finished tactical light with nice appearance. Please scroll down to watch a couple of pictures that will show you more detail about the light!


*a mid-sized tactical flashlight

*





*the Acebeam L16
*





*stable standing, but not at the tail
*





*not the tiniest for a single 18650-light, but easy to carry
*





*has good looks
*





*with recommended high-drain cell
*





*powered by XHP35 HI
*





*well constructed and finished
*





*matte black with grey bezel and silver accents 
*





_*the big head is needed for heat dissipation
*_





*flat emitter and deep reflector
*





*excellent grip..
*





*easy operation, even with gloves
*





*comes in two versions, this is the black and cool white one
*





*good job on anodizing and engraving
*





*smooth and defect-free reflector
*





*the tactical ring for better grip
*





*nice, fine knurling on the body
*





*the LED was not perfectly centered at my light
*





*a close-up to the powerful XHP35 HI LED 
*





*the anodizing at the clip shows some irregularities
*





*a close-up at the head with branded rubber cover and the indicator
*





*the micro-USB port
*





*a gold-plated plug; nice detail!
*





*big rubber switch, easy to locate
*





*the threads are well-machined
*





*the L16 in four parts here
*





*a look into the heads’ inner
*





*a look into the cap 
*





*and into the tube
*





*charging-time: the indicator lights up green when finished
*





*the L16 in the holster
*





*nice holster and the light fits well
*





*the lanyard must be fixed at the tactical ring
*





*also the strap is branded 
*





*some pictures next to the “floody” EC50 GEN II-brother
*





*about the same dimensions
*





*but difference in reflectors and emitters
*





*non-tactical versus tactical
*





*I like the looks of the Acebeam L16
*





*User interface:
*
As said earlier, the L16 is a medium-sized single 18650-torch. I can be carried for longer periods in your pants pocket or jacket without problems. If it's too big for your pocket, the strong clip will hold it in its place when you attach it to your clothes, cap or anything like that. What I like about this tactical light is the excellent grip: Although this light is slightly bigger, it’s almost impossible to lose it thanks to the excellent grip, even with gloves. 

Charging is easy and rather quickly done; simply plug in the micro-USB plug to the connector and wait until the indicator (that’s better visible than the indicator on the EC50 GEN II) lights up in green color. Works well, and I regularly use a light with rechargeable option to charge my other (spare) 18650’s. Keep in mind that the L16 won’t reach 2000 lumens output if you use a standard 18650-cell, according to the manual, you should have maximum 1400 lumens using a standard 18650. 

The L16 has two buttons, one on the back for tactical use, and one at the head for daily use. A single click on the side-switch will turn the L16 on and off. The light will start in last used mode. Press and hold (when on) to cycle through the five output modes. Works fine to me, I like these “direct” interfaces, you don’t have to get used by it. Three direct modes here from off when you use the side-switch: Press and hold from off to go to direct firefly; A quick double press gives instant-turbo and three clicks turns on the L16 in Strobe (one frequency). Instant turbo and strobe works also at the same way with the light turned on. To me, strobe is too far away because you need three clicks, but I can work with this interface, I like it. Using the tail switch you have only two options: Momentary-turbo and constant turbo. You can use the tail-switch also when you turned on by using the side-button. Only thing is here that you can’t return to last used “daily-mode”: after using the back-switch for momentary or constant you have one option after it: turning the light off. The lock-out mode the L16 uses is one that I haven’t seen before: It only locks the side-switch, the clicky at the tail can still be used. It must be activated by pressing and holding the side button for longer than three seconds. A quick triple-flash notifies you that the side-button is locked; use the same steps to unlock the L16. Not the worst solution, in my eyes a good one! Option two is releasing the lights’ head (not the cap); at that way the L16 is completely locked-out. I couldn’t find anything in the manual or the light about low voltage-warning. Neither I couldn’t find details about the overheating-protection; but I can tell you that thanks to the big head the light can be used for minutes in turbo without decreasing output.

Overall, this is a very good interface, especially to a tactical light. Daily modes all controlled by the side-button, tactical mode by the clicky. To me, Acebeam doesn’t have to change anything about it.

*Modes:
*
Five normal output-modes here, in order of: FIREFLY > LOW > MEDIUM > HIGH > TURBO. Good to have a real low on this light, it gives long runtimes and make the L16 an all-rounder. But next step is a rather big one, from 1 to 150 lumens. For the rest the spacing is good, mostly you get double output by the next step. Two instant modes here: direct-FIREFLY and direct-TURBO. One special mode on the L16: STROBE. This is a direct mode, that can be activated both from off and on. No beacon of SOS here, only the mode you need at most on a tactical torch. Two ways to LOCK-OUT the L16, but nothing on this light about LOW-VOLTAGE. Not the most complete light in its class, but the modes that are most important are there.
*
Size comparison:
*
In this chapter I would like to show you the Acebeam L16 next to another single-18650 thrower that uses XP-L HI V3, and to a light that uses the same LED but that is powered by a 26650-cell. When we go outside for the beamshots later, we’ll meet these three again!

*26650-cell, Nitecore P30, Manker U21 and Acebeam L16
*





*Nitecore P30, Manker U21 and Acebeam L16
*





*Nitecore P30, Manker U21 and Acebeam L16
*





*the heads: Nitecore P30, Manker U21 and Acebeam L16
*





*XP-L HI V3 and two XHP35 HI LEDS 
*






*the tails:* *Nitecore P30, Manker U21 and Acebeam L16
*





*Tint:
*
The L16 has a cool-white tint that looks ok to me. When we compare it to the other lights that we saw earlier, you can see a blue tinge in the corona and spill, the other lights show a more neutral beam.






*Beamprofile:
*
What you can see in this profile is that the XHP35 HI has good throw but also a big beam. I saw this earlier at the Manker U21 too, the L16 produces a thick light-saber. The profile shows a narrow up to medium hotspot and a medium, but not an intensive corona that gradually overflows into the spill. This makes the L16 an impressive thrower with a rather big beam. Take a look at the beamshots chapter to see how it looks in the dark. No PWM detected at any output-mode, I’m really happy with that.

*Beamshots:
*
Let’s have a look now how the L16 performs! Starting by projecting the light at a white wall, distance about 1 meter. Closing the indoors’ session by a GIF.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 1/125 sec, 35mm*

























*GIF-picture:
*





Going outdoors now with the L16! First location is a road, a tree-line and wall at the right. The five output modes shown here, the firefly is barely noticeable. See here that the L16 has good throw, and also an impressive beam.

*Camera-settings: ISO100, F/2.7, WB daylight, 4 sec, 35mm*

























*GIF-picture:
*





Again some “throw-shots” here at the same location.

*the Acebeam L16 on highest output-level
*





*the Acebeam L16 on highest output-level
*





Time for some shoot-outs now! Firstly, we’ll see how the L16 performs against its floody EC50 GEN II-brother, that has an orange-peel reflector, 1000 lumens more and a floody beam.


*the L16 against the EC50 GEN II-brother, both lights at Turbo
*





Now, a comparison with the other light that uses a XHP35 HI emitter, the Manker U21. This light has a larger head and deeper reflector, which you can see back in the beam that has some more throw. The U21 is the best thrower here, the L16 does a better job at medium distance.


*the L16 against the Manker U21, both lights at Turbo
*





Next light for comparison is the Nitecore P30. Throw is almost equal here, but the L16 has much more output.

*the L16 against the Nitecore P30, both lights at Turbo
*





The second location; a tree at about 200 meters. Starting by some standard-pictures featuring the L16. 

*the Acebeam L16 on highest output-level
*





*the Acebeam L16 on highest output-level
*





Again against the EC50 GENII. You can see here that the EC50 GEN II clearly misses throw, it can barely reach the tree.

*the L16 against the EC50 GEN II-brother, both lights at Turbo
*





And again against the Manker U21; clear to see here that the U21 is the best thrower of the lights we’ve seen in this review.

*the L16 against the Manker U21, both lights at Turbo
*





A shoot out against the most compact one in this review, the Nitecore P30. Better throw to the Nitecore, but the L16 lights up the whole tree.

*the L16 against the Nitecore P30, both lights at Turbo
*





*Conclusion:

*I have to say that I like the L16! A slightly large light in its class, but well built and finished and easy to work with. The size is a plus to a tactical light, the interface is very good; charging works fine and the light puts out an impressive and far-reaching beam. It’s not the best thrower, but it has a far reaching broad beam that makes it unique to its size. Acebeam should take care at some finishing details and I wish that this light has low-voltage indication.

But also to its price (around 80 euro’s), that is not that much, this is flashlight will be a very nice pick for those who need a good tactical flashlight that can be used for daily use too.
*

Special thanks to Acebeam.de for providing the L16 for review!

*
*creating a light-saber with the Acebeam L16
*


----------



## Nyman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Great review kj75. I've just picked up the L16 myself in rainy England, but it has come in a different box (will try and attach a picture below) and I'm now a little concerned. I'd be grateful for anyone's input into whether it looks genuine before I break the seal, as it cost me a pretty penny.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 6, 2018)

EXCELLENT review kj75!!!!!!
My box looks like the one kj75 shows.
The Acebeam L16 is an awesome light.
*Here is a picture of a different box from acebeam.com website here;* http://acebeam.com/l16


Nyman1 said:


> Great review kj75. I've just picked up the L16 myself in rainy England, but it has *come in a different box* (will try and attach a picture below) and I'm now a little concerned. I'd be grateful for anyone's input into whether it looks genuine before I break the seal, as it cost me a pretty penny.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## recDNA (Jan 6, 2018)

So what battery gives you the full 2000 lumens?


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 6, 2018)

I've been using NCR18650GA Protected 3500mAh 10A batts with the same output (to my eyes) as the supplied Acebeam battery.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 10, 2018)

I really like the L16 as an all arounder with great throw (I don't own one).

I appreciate the detailed comparisons, especially against the P30 and EC50 II. 

I wish it had a warmer tint option than 6,500. It looks like their EC60 has the same emitter, head size and throw in a 26650 body with 6,000K. Seems like a great alternative in the same family.


----------



## Tricolour (Jan 11, 2018)

An excellent review.:twothumbs

Can this torch be completely switched off or is there always some parasitic draw?


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 11, 2018)

Tricolour said:


> An excellent review.:twothumbs
> 
> Can this torch be completely switched off or is there always some parasitic draw?



If you unscrew the head it will completely switch off.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 11, 2018)

FlashKat said:


> If you unscrew the head it will completely switch off.



On mine about 3/8" turn does it.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 11, 2018)

Hugh Johnson said:


> I really like the L16 as an all arounder with great throw (I don't own one).
> I wish it had a warmer tint option than 6,500.



That's a good point, but for me, the L16 is a "bump in the dark" type of tactical light that can also serve in a BOB or vehicle. As such I prefer the cool tint. I have other neutral tint lights with more useful UIs for dedicated walking/hiking.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 11, 2018)

FlashKat said:


> If you unscrew the head it will completely switch off.


Oh that's very important. I read a review on Amazon that said there was no mechanical lock out. A twist of the head works for me!

Mtn electronics sells an evva protected ga that is good up to 8 amps. Is that enough? Is the supplied Acebeam battery protected?


----------



## Newlumen (Jan 11, 2018)

Stock acebeam L16 will not work with ncr18660ga protected. It goes to turbo for 1 second and the light turn off.. it’s fine with Sony VTC5/6 unprotected flat top. Factory acebeam 18650 works fine on the turbo too.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 11, 2018)

I am not sure of the amps.
The description on the battery is:
Acebeam 3100 mAh
IMR 18650
3.6v 11.2WH


recDNA said:


> Oh that's very important. I read a review on Amazon that said there was no mechanical lock out. A twist of the head works for me!
> 
> Mtn electronics sells an evva protected ga that is good up to 8 amps. Is that enough? Is the supplied Acebeam battery protected?


----------



## recDNA (Jan 11, 2018)

Ya too much juice for me. I prefer protected cells despite the current trend. Their battery is imr hybrid since nobody actually makes imr anymore if they ever did. We used to think imr was safe chemistry. We were kidding ourselves.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 11, 2018)

I am sure the EVVA protected ga 8 amps will work ok. It may not be able to maintain the 2000 lumen turbo as long, but it does step down.


recDNA said:


> Ya too much juice for me. I prefer protected cells despite the current trend. Their battery is imr hybrid since nobody actually makes imr anymore if they ever did. We used to think imr was safe chemistry. We were kidding ourselves.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 11, 2018)

Bottom line is I don't ever want to draw more than 8 amps from an 18650. Just asking for trouble imo. Sounds to me like this light should have 3 x 18650 to use so many watts.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 11, 2018)

They use a high amp battery for turbo use which is not recommended for long time usage.
The regular settings of 1000 lumens will not draw that much power.
Even 8 amps is high, but it will run the turbo mode for it's intended use.
Check the reviews on the Acebeam L16, and you will notice it gets good reviews.


recDNA said:


> Bottom line is I don't ever want to draw more than 8 amps from an 18650. Just asking for trouble imo. Sounds to me like this light should have 3 x 18650 to use so many watts.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 11, 2018)

I'd prefer an XP-L for 1000 lumens. I guess what I really think is XHP LED'S are not ideal for flashlights with current battery technology. Forward voltage of led is too high for a 3.7 volt battery that drops even lower under load demanding even more power. A rechargeable power pack would be a more acceptable power source but now it becomes cumbersome and a safe power pack would be expensive to design and build.

It's a great "toy" for pushing the envelope though.


----------



## SCEMan (Jan 11, 2018)

Newlumen said:


> Stock acebeam L16 will not work with ncr18660ga protected. It goes to turbo for 1 second and the light turn off.



That's odd, you appear to have the same NCR18650GA Protected 3500mAh batts as mine. Yet mine work fine on Turbo - the same as the Acebeam 18650. I got mine from Mountain Electronics and they're rated 10A. I read another L16 review that showed 9A current draw on Turbo.
I'm not too worried as I only use Turbo for short periods.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 12, 2018)

If I owned one I'd ALWAYS be on turbo LOL. I know myself. I'd only use an L16 outdoors when I want super bright light. I carry a Zebralight in my pocket for anything else.


----------



## Edward78 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have one of these and its works fine on turbo, I run a Purple Efest IMR 3000mah

Edward


----------



## Tachead (Jan 20, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Bottom line is I don't ever want to draw more than 8 amps from an 18650. Just asking for trouble imo. Sounds to me like this light should have 3 x 18650 to use so many watts.


Why not? You are not asking for trouble as long as you use the right cell. Cells like the Sony VTC6 are rated at 30 amps continuous draw and it is perfectly safe to run them right up to that spec. They are extensively tested to be safe at those rates at the factory. So, 8 amps is nothing.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 20, 2018)

For anyone who prefers protected cells and wants one with a bit more overhead for running this light on turbo, KeepPower now makes a protected Sony VTC6 with a continuous amp draw rating of 15 amps.

https://www.illumn.com/batteries-ch...vtc6-protected-high-discharge-button-top.html


----------



## recDNA (Jan 21, 2018)

Why not use the included Acebeam battery?


----------



## fluke (Jan 21, 2018)

Sorry if I missed this.
Can you use 2 16340's?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2018)

recDNA said:


> Why not use the included Acebeam battery?


Some people need spares and this is just another high quality protected option(you said you prefer protected).


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 22, 2018)

No... voltage range is only 3 volts to 6 volts.


fluke said:


> Sorry if I missed this.
> Can you use 2 16340's?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for review!

I find this light interesting if the 1000lm level is stable(or at least almost) for 1hour. Any runtime test of it?
Also I like that turbomode is available by double click.
If I understand it right it means that turbomode is not included in the memory function? I hope so...


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 22, 2018)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for review!
> 
> I find this light interesting if the 1000lm level is stable(or at least almost) for 1hour. Any runtime test of it?
> Also I like that turbomode is available by double click.
> If I understand it right it means that turbomode is not included in the memory function? I hope so...



Turbo mode is accessed either by tailcap switch, or double click side switch.


----------



## histman (Jul 14, 2019)

Acebeam L16 lists that it maintains full, Turbo power for over an hour. But other Acebeam lights with high Turbo lumens all seeem to drop down significantly after a matter of minutes. Does the L16 really hold the Turbo setting for that long?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 22, 2019)

There is a stepdown to 1000 lumens after 5 minutes. But I think that exact dime depends on the temperature of the light.


----------

